# LDi Composites in Los Angeles is not to be trusted



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

Z Community,

Be forewarned! LDi Composites in Los Angeles is not to be trusted. I first learned of this company from an issue of Sport Z Magazine (sportzmagazine.com) that covered a lot of aftermarket parts for the 350Z. When I called and ordered the carbon fiber products to dress up my 350Z exterior, the owner Leonard Carson seemed very nice and professional. He even took an idea of mine and said he would send me a free prototype!

I sent him $200 on March 3rd via PayPal. After 5 weeks of follow-ups and no products delivered I then wrote to Robert Bell, editor of Sport Z Magazine. He immediately saw this as an outrage to the Z community and assured me that he would help prevent anyone else in the Z community from being ripped off by this company. 

Leonard has actually called me over the months in an attempt to redeem himself. He even called me again three days ago. This manner of business is totally contemptible. He promises me a product or a refund and then never calls (or returns calls) for days. It has now been two and a half months. I don't think he has any intention of coming clean on the deal.

DON'T TRUST THIS MAN OR THIS COMPANY. STOP ANY TRANSACTION THAT YOU HAVE WITH HIM OR ARE CONSIDERING.

If you want details, I have hoards of email threads that are full of unkept promises by this man. I am reporting him to the Los Angeles BBB office.

Ron Titus
Silverstone Performance 350Z
210-385-9008


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

*Ron - Whatever it takes*

From Sport Z Magazine.

We did an article in our Winter 2002 issue that referenced LDi Composites as a "Buy It." While it would be impossible to check out all of our "Buy It's" I felt that I needed to help. I'm the owner and publisher of Sport Z Magazine and when we recommed a company that turns up bad, I'll hope to make them accountable.

Mr. Leonard Carson [owner LDi] was advised that I was involved and quickly apologized with a I-feel-your-pain response to Mr. Titus. Well, he lied for about the 10th. time and then cancelled his email accounts.

In the Summer 2003 issue of Sport Z Magazine which goes out in the mail very soon, I'll add a Publisher Note and suggest that all future buyers interested in LDi Composites [AKA LDI Carbon] should take caution and be wary.

To Ron Titus -- Whatever You Need!


----------

